# Trumpers are terrorists



## mlx (Oct 31, 2020)

Biden Team Cancels Texas Event After Highway ‘Ambush’ by MAGA Cavalry
					

Dozens of pickup trucks, many with Trump flags, surrounded a Biden campaign bus as it traveled from San Antonio to Austin.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## nononono (Oct 31, 2020)

mlx said:


> Biden Team Cancels Texas Event After Highway ‘Ambush’ by MAGA Cavalry
> 
> 
> Dozens of pickup trucks, many with Trump flags, surrounded a Biden campaign bus as it traveled from San Antonio to Austin.
> ...



*Terrorists.........!!!*

*BWHaaaaaaaaa......Phuck Me Alice Yur a Dumb Ass....!!!!





*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Terrorists.........!!!
> 
> BWHaaaaaaaaa......Phuck Me Alice Yur a Dumb Ass....!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## nononono (Oct 31, 2020)

Nonononono said:


>









*What a Sick Phuck you and yours are running.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *What a Sick Phuck you and yours are running.......*


I see that love and compassion are frowned on amongst the trump cult.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2020)

The trump brown shirts









						Biden campaign cancels Texas event after Trump supporters surround bus on interstate
					

President Donald Trump on Saturday night appeared to embrace the actions of supporters in Texas who surrounded a Joe Biden campaign bus in what a Biden campaign official described as an attempt to slow down the bus and run it off the road.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2020)

Will there be a trump Reichstag moment?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2020)

What a bunch of pussies you people are.








						Stevie Wonder Demands Reparations During Biden Rally in Detroit: 'I Know Joe Biden Will Do It'
					

Pop icon Stevie Wonder, whose estimated net worth exceeds $100 million, called for reparations for black Americans while performing at a Joe Biden rally in Detroit on Saturday.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2020)

Trump Supporters Fill Streets of Beverly Hills: 'The Silent Majority is Silenced No More'
					

The final MAGA rally transpired in Beverly Hills, California on Saturday as thousands of Trump supporters gathered three days ahead of the 2020 presidential election.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Will there be a trump Reichstag moment?


trumps brown shirts are gathering.


----------



## messy (Nov 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The trump brown shirts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We always knew it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 1, 2020)

messy said:


> We always knew it.


Yes, yes we did. That was called before November 2016. Unlike some of these bandwagon buffoons who jumped on the trump train only after the votes were counted. We called him for what he was before they projected upon him what they wanted him to be.


----------



## nononono (Nov 1, 2020)

messy said:


> We always knew it.



*You and yours ( DEMOCRATS ) are clear cut CRIMINALS/LIARS and in this case*
*
PUSSIES......

They gave " Heels Up Harris " a good old TEXAS escort out of town...

The reason they cancelled is because one of the BIDEN/HARRIS tag cars
tried to run one of the TEXAS escort trucks off the road and then LIE about it !
But there was video footage to PROVE who initiated the attack.....yes the 
white minivan with a BIDEN/HARRIS clown tried to run one of the escort trucks off the road.....
The truck performed a SAFETY measure that left HUGE black marks and visible 
door damage to the vehicle....wait till they try and claim the insurance and the video show the *
*driver operating the vehicle in a dangerous/reckless manner....



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322568693566656512
Democrats are once again LIARS.....
The damage is on the right side and the " Minivan " was in the 
# 1 lane trying to force the Truck in the # 2 lane into the culverts 
on the right side of the road......They have video which clearly 
shows the TRUTH......not to mention the evidence is self
explanatory.....







FILTHY LYING DEMOCRATS = FILTHY LYING CRIMINALS*


----------



## messy (Nov 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes we did. That was called before November 2016. Unlike some of these bandwagon buffoons who jumped on the trump train only after the votes were counted. We called him for what he was before they projected upon him what they wanted him to be.


Exactly. None of this is a surprise. But I expect he gets a decent whupping Tuesday night and law enforcement won’t have too much of a problem with anybody. 
Go America!


----------



## nononono (Nov 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Exactly. None of this is a surprise. But I expect he gets a decent whupping Tuesday night and law enforcement won’t have too much of a problem with anybody.
> Go America!


*Hey Dumb as a Rock " Messy " Financial, you might want to order one*
*of these now to insulate yourself from the TRUE results coming after *
*Tuesday Nov 2nd.......







*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 5, 2020)

Could Arizona flip to TRUMP? More than 400,000 votes STILL not counted
					

The race is not yet over in Arizona as it emerged as a battleground state on Wednesday night, despite Fox News and the Associated Press already declaring a Biden victory.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Will there be a trump Reichstag moment?


Ask one of the pollsters.  Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Exactly. None of this is a surprise. But I expect he gets a decent whupping Tuesday night and law enforcement won’t have too much of a problem with anybody.
> Go America!


Gotta love them polls and predictions.  You people riding the porto potty Blue Wave again?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 5, 2020)

Sheriff Refused To Answer Library 911 Calls Over BLM Support | Law & Crime
					

A Nevada sheriff said his deputies would not respond to 911 calls from the public library after its diversity statement included support for Black Lives Matter.




					lawandcrime.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sheriff Refused To Answer Library 911 Calls Over BLM Support | Law & Crime
> 
> 
> A Nevada sheriff said his deputies would not respond to 911 calls from the public library after its diversity statement included support for Black Lives Matter.
> ...


Still struggling with your reading I see.


----------



## crush (Nov 5, 2020)

@espola made fun of me and called me names all the time because I support more adoptions and less abortions and that makes me a coo coo and a terrorist I guess.  He labeled me a Trumpets for that stand.  Many of my fake FB friends on in a tough spot right about now.  One of these assholes I ran into the store with yesterday.  He said, "Hey bro, it's all good, right?  Friends?"  I told him, "We were never friends and we will never be friends.  See you around town."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 5, 2020)

crush said:


> @espola made fun of me and called me names all the time because I support more adoptions and less abortions and that makes me a coo coo and a terrorist I guess.  He labeled me a Trumpets for that stand.  Many of my fake FB friends on in a tough spot right about now.  One of these assholes I ran into the store with yesterday.  He said, "Hey bro, it's all good, right?  Friends?"  I told him, "We were never friends and we will never be friends.  See you around town."


You’re an asshole, no wonder you are a trump-sucker. Birds of a feather and all . . . and if you don’t know trump is playing you, a guy that no doubt has paid for many abortions, you are swallowing as well.


----------



## crush (Nov 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You’re an asshole, no wonder you are a trump-sucker. Birds of a feather and all . . . and if you don’t know trump is playing you, a guy that no doubt has paid for many abortions, you are swallowing as well.


Thanks Husker.  If caring about more adoptions and less abortion makes me an asshole from you, then so be it.  Nice knowing you.  Get ready buddy.  Cheaters this time will NOT prosper, trust me on that.


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*

*THE AMERICAN PUBLIC THAT SUPPORTS THE*
*TRUTH** ARE GOING TO " TERRORIZE " LYING CRIMINAL
DEMOCRATS FOR THE REST OF THEIR LIVES UNLESS
THEY ACCEPT THE **TRUTH** INTO THEIR HEARTS !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You’re an asshole, no wonder you are a trump-sucker. Birds of a feather and all . . . and if you don’t know trump is playing you, a guy that no doubt has paid for many abortions, you are swallowing as well.


Are you on the rag?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2020)

crush said:


> Thanks Husker.  If caring about more adoptions and less abortion makes me an asshole from you, then so be it.  Nice knowing you.  Get ready buddy.  Cheaters this time will NOT prosper, trust me on that.


Husker’s a fucking fag, don’t worry about anything he says.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 5, 2020)

crush said:


> Thanks Husker.  If caring about more adoptions and less abortion makes me an asshole from you, then so be it.  Nice knowing you.  Get ready buddy.  Cheaters this time will NOT prosper, trust me on that.


No that part is your good side. I hope you actually live what you speak about in that regard, bravo!


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sheriff Refused To Answer Library 911 Calls Over BLM Support | Law & Crime
> 
> 
> A Nevada sheriff said his deputies would not respond to 911 calls from the public library after its diversity statement included support for Black Lives Matter.
> ...


The sheriff is a liar and possibly a criminal.  Why is he still in office?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2020)

espola said:


> The sheriff is a liar and possibly a criminal.  Why is he still in office?


Read-spola strikes again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2020)

crush said:


> @espola made fun of me and called me names all the time because I support more adoptions and less abortions and that makes me a coo coo and a terrorist I guess.  He labeled me a Trumpets for that stand.  Many of my fake FB friends on in a tough spot right about now.  One of these assholes I ran into the store with yesterday.  He said, "Hey bro, it's all good, right?  Friends?"  I told him, "We were never friends and we will never be friends.  See you around town."


Don’t mind them spola boys.  As long as they keep reading they’re pretty harmless.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2022)

One of a group of the most messed up and intellectually inept people on earth.








						'Loudmouth' Capitol rioter convicted after rough day in Jan. 6 jury trial
					

Matthew Bledsoe, who scaled a wall before entering the Capitol through a door with broken glass panels, tried to convince jurors that he thought he was allowed inside.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## pewpew (Jul 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One of a group of the most messed up and intellectually inept people on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I won't disagree that anyone that participated on Jan. 6th was an idiot for doing so..the bigger question remains as to why we've never seen any BLM or Antifa idiots on trial for their actions during the 2020 Summer of Love. $1-2 Billion in property damage right? You want to talk about inept pieces of crap....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2022)

pewpew said:


> While I won't disagree that anyone that participated on Jan. 6th was an idiot for doing so..the bigger question remains as to why we've never seen any BLM or Antifa idiots on trial for their actions during the 2020 Summer of Love. $1-2 Billion in property damage right? You want to talk about inept pieces of crap....


Are they airing the trials of those charged in the 1/6 coup attempt? Where? Just so you know the televised hearings are not a trial.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2022)

Running from your own people or is it people you own?


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2022)

pewpew said:


> While I won't disagree that anyone that participated on Jan. 6th was an idiot for doing so..the bigger question remains as to why we've never seen any BLM or Antifa idiots on trial for their actions during the 2020 Summer of Love. $1-2 Billion in property damage right? You want to talk about inept pieces of crap....


More than 10,000 protestors were arrested and have been processed through the justice system for their actions in the riots of 2020.


----------



## Happened again (Jul 24, 2022)

espola said:


> More than 10,00 protestors were arrested and have been processed through the justice system for their actions in the riots of 2020.


we should create a committe that will investigate everyone who spent a dime for bail money for people with direct connections to funded groups who instigated situations that damaged property.  We should air the committee's proceedings on paramount +


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2022)

Happened again said:


> we should create a committe that will investigate everyone who spent a dime for bail money for people with direct connections to funded groups who instigated situations that damaged property.  We should air the committee's proceedings on paramount +


"Should"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2022)

espola said:


> "Should"?


Who knows what they were told to believe.


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who knows what they were told to believe.


The rambling phrase "everyone who spent a dime for bail money for people with direct connections to funded groups who instigated situations that damaged property" is a real treasure.


----------



## Happened again (Jul 24, 2022)

espola said:


> The rambling phrase "everyone who spent a dime for bail money for people with direct connections to funded groups who instigated situations that damaged property" is a real treasure.


your closet must be so small.


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2022)

Happened again said:


> your closet must be so small.


Is it your intent to speak in riddles?


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 24, 2022)

Definition of " MAGA " Terrorism:

To Tell The TRUTH !


----------



## pewpew (Jul 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are they airing the trials of those charged in the 1/6 coup attempt? Where? Just so you know the televised hearings are not a trial.


Damn!! You got me. Poor choice of words on my part.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 14380Running from your own people or is it people you own?


"People you own?"  I'm pretty sure Kid Rock is a Republican. Democrats were the slave owners...or have you conveniently forgotten?


----------



## pewpew (Jul 25, 2022)

espola said:


> "Should"?


Is this another poor choice of words that you and @Hüsker Dü rehearsed to post about?


----------



## pewpew (Jul 25, 2022)

espola said:


> The rambling phrase "everyone who spent a dime for bail money for people with direct connections to funded groups who instigated situations that damaged property" is a real treasure.


Too much word salad for you? You should be used to your Potus babbling and your VP's word salad responses.


----------



## Happened again (Jul 25, 2022)

espola said:


> The rambling phrase "everyone who spent a dime for bail money for people with direct connections to funded groups who instigated situations that damaged property" is a real treasure.


The real treasure is that the sarcasm completely escapes you.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2022)

Happened again said:


> The real treasure is that the sarcasm completely escapes you.


I have heard the "sarcasm" dodge from other wingnuts in the past.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2022)

pewpew said:


> "People you own?"  I'm pretty sure Kid Rock is a Republican. Democrats were the slave owners...or have you conveniently forgotten?


You are owned by the politicians of the GOP. As Kid being the people and Joe being Josh Hawley in this case. And slave owners were mostly plantation owners, people firmly rooted in the South, conservatives. At that time the Democratic Party was their party, things changed.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2019/07/26/what-we-get-wrong-about-southern-strategy/


----------



## Happened again (Jul 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are owned by the politicians of the GOP. As Kid being the people and Joe being Josh Hawley in this case. And slave owners were mostly plantation owners, people firmly rooted in the South, conservatives. At that time the Democratic Party was their party, things changed.
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2019/07/26/what-we-get-wrong-about-southern-strategy/


you are a poet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2022)

Happened again said:


> you are a poet.


I lack the proper rhythm for such a distinction.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2022)

On CNN just now when asked his response to Matt Gaetz saying Pence will never be president Marc Short replied that Gaetz won’t have much to say about it from his jail cell after being convicted of sex crimes involving a minor. Funny, I thought MAGA was anti- pedophile? I guess that’s the best place for a pedophile to hide amongst others of the same ilk claiming otherwise.


----------



## crush (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## pewpew (Jul 26, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I lack the proper intelligence for such a distinction.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 26, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On CNN just now when asked his response to Matt Gaetz saying Pence will never be president Marc Short replied that Gaetz won’t have much to say about it from his jail cell after being convicted of sex crimes involving a minor. Funny, I thought MAGA was anti- pedophile? I guess that’s the best place for a pedophile to hide amongst others of the same ilk claiming otherwise.


Yet we haven't heard one name mentioned from Ghislaine Maxwell's list have we? I'm sure if Trump were on there we'd have heard about it by now. 
Hillary probably doesn't want Bill's "frequent flyer" status revealed or else we'd know everyone's name on the list.

I'm not condoning anything Gaetz might have been involved with either. If in fact he's found guilty of any sort of crime..F him..throw him in with gen-pop and all the boys will take care of business their way.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On CNN just now when asked his response to Matt Gaetz saying Pence will never be president Marc Short replied that Gaetz won’t have much to say about it from his jail cell after being convicted of sex crimes involving a minor. Funny, I thought MAGA was anti- pedophile? I guess that’s the best place for a pedophile to hide amongst others of the same ilk claiming otherwise.


Stereotype much Daffy?
What an ignorant piece of fodder you are....


----------



## crush (Jul 26, 2022)

This is how cheaters, liars and killers play games on earth. Were getting to the root cause of their fucking sic motivation and deeply held religious beliefs that go back thousand and thousands of years. Yes sir, were dealing with Lucifer, Cain and their offspring. Not one time has any of these psychopaths on this forum cared one bit for Children. They only want Trump out of office and not allowed back and they ignore me. 1,000,000 kids go missing every year and everyone is wondering what the fuss is all about. I wonder what they want to hide? NCSWIC!

DOJ baselessly threatening to put its most effective political opponents in prison — from parents to the president himself...
is a worse threat against the country than all the other threats of last six years combined.

-Mollie Hemingway


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Stereotype much Daffy?
> What an ignorant piece of fodder you are....


LE showing his MAGA colors?


----------



## crush (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2022)

espola said:


> LE showing his MAGA colors?


*, "I thought MAGA was anti- pedophile? I guess that’s the best place for a pedophile to hide amongst others of the same ilk claiming otherwise." Daffy fucking Duck*
Your boy showing off his ignorance and you choosing to back it?
I suppose you agree that all Democrats are socialists because of Sanders, child rapist because Clinton was Epsteins buddy and far left loons because of AOC...you're a hypocrite  and a loser.
Painting portraits with a crop duster?


----------



## NorCalDad (Jul 30, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Yet we haven't heard one name mentioned from Ghislaine Maxwell's list have we? I'm sure if Trump were on there we'd have heard about it by now.
> Hillary probably doesn't want Bill's "frequent flyer" status revealed or else we'd know everyone's name on the list.
> 
> I'm not condoning anything Gaetz might have been involved with either. If in fact he's found guilty of any sort of crime..F him..throw him in with gen-pop and all the boys will take care of business their way.


Both sides of the aisle should be demanding that Maxwell list.  I'm sure the results will hit hard equally.  But this just emphasizes the power inequality we have in this country.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2022)

NorCalDad said:


> Both sides of the aisle should be demanding that Maxwell list.  I'm sure the results will hit hard equally.  But this just emphasizes the power inequality we have in this country.


So many powerful men potentially on that list, Bill and the Donald right at the top.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2022)

Ted Cruz fist bump upsets backers of bill to help veterans sickened by burn pits
					

As the Senate voted this week on a bill that would help veterans sickened by toxic fumes from burn pits in Iraq and Afghanistan, Sen. Ted Cruz, R-Texas, gave a fist bump to Sen. Steve Daines, R-Mont., after Daines cast his “no” vote. A video clip of that moment began circulating on social media.




					www.stripes.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2022)

(CNN)
Republicans continued to express their frustration with their inability to get votes on amendments to the PACT Act, a multi-billion dollar bill that would provide help to millions of veterans who suffered toxic exposure to burn pits during their military service, as Democrats continued to rail against their position, saying Senate Republicans are costing sick veterans precious time.

While the bill remains stalled after a procedural vote failed on Wednesday, Republican Whip John Thune predicted it ultimately will pass with a large number of GOP votes even if Republicans don't get the changes they are seeking.

And Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer said he would schedule another procedural vote to break a GOP filibuster on Monday, trying to force the Republicans to let it pass. As of Thursday afternoon, Schumer had not formally scheduled a vote for Monday but has the ability to call for a vote at any time.

Sen. Pat Toomey, a Pennsylvania Republican, has been pushing for an amendment focused on the funding for the bill for several weeks, placing a hold on the legislation before the July 4 recess. He wants to change it so the funding of the bill is handled through the annual appropriations process instead of being mandatory spending as the Democrats have structured it in the bill.








						Schumer plans burn pits vote on Monday as Republicans continue to express frustration | CNN Politics
					

Republicans continued to express their frustration with their inability to get votes on amendments to the PACT Act, a multi-billion dollar bill that would provide help to millions of veterans who suffered toxic exposure to burn pits during their military service, as Democrats continued to rail...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> (CNN)
> Republicans continued to express their frustration with their inability to get votes on amendments to the PACT Act, a multi-billion dollar bill that would provide help to millions of veterans who suffered toxic exposure to burn pits during their military service, as Democrats continued to rail against their position, saying Senate Republicans are costing sick veterans precious time.
> 
> While the bill remains stalled after a procedural vote failed on Wednesday, Republican Whip John Thune predicted it ultimately will pass with a large number of GOP votes even if Republicans don't get the changes they are seeking.
> ...


Toomey knows he is going to lose, but he can't resist the temptation to obstruct as long as he can.


----------



## crush (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## pewpew (Aug 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So many powerful men potentially on that list, Bill and the Donald right at the top.


Yeah sure. You'd like to think that's the case. Probably why we haven't seen it. Because Bill is and Trump isn't. If it was the other way around the list would've been out a long time ago. But you go ahead and tell yourself whatever makes you sleep better. But I'm just baffled at why it hasn't been made public.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Yeah sure. You'd like to think that's the case. Probably why we haven't seen it. Because Bill is and Trump isn't. If it was the other way around the list would've been out a long time ago. But you go ahead and tell yourself whatever makes you sleep better. But I'm just baffled at why it hasn't been made public.


You seem to be baffled by most things.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2022)

*"You seem to be baffled by most things."* _Classic bit of projecting_


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 1, 2022)

The KKK was created by the DEMOCRATS to instill TERROR on the 
recently freed slaves and the Republicans who supported/enabled
their FREEDOM !


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to be baffled by most things.


You seem like the type of individual who would support
the DEMOCRATS actions during and after the CIVIL WAR.

Seek solace in the TRUTH and change your ways.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 3, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to be baffled by most things.


Strong comeback. I guess it was your turn to post. Can't wait to see the nugget E comes back with.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 11, 2022)

Not to jump to conclusions, but, I’ll just leave this in here . . .








						Authorities are in a standoff with an armed suspect who tried to enter the FBI's Cincinnati office
					

Law enforcement officers are engaged in an "active standoff situation" with a suspect who authorities say attempted to breach the FBI's field office in Cincinnati on Thursday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## crush (Aug 11, 2022)

I have a dear fren in high places and he's telling me that what your witnessing are actors playing rolls in a freaking crime thiller. Were all in the movie to so it's make for even more fun. False flag is a game like capture the flag but with different rules of engagement. Basically, all rules are thrown out the window and you do whatever you want to your opponent.  
Dr. Fraud made a joke this morning about making Covid 19 in his kitchen.  Hahahahahahaha, so funny. Just like when he was joking about only wearing a mask for two weeks, hahahahahahaha or like when he said if you take the Jabs you won't get infected with Covid 19, hahahahahahaha! Hahahahahahaha, this is so funny, hahahahaha. Do you see how some of these people act? We have 3 stogies doing it to all us on here, hahahahahahah. Rules for thee and not them 100%. They got caught and Karma be coming.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not to jump to conclusions, but, I’ll just leave this in here . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, domestic terrorist, 1/6’er, with a nail gun, now dead.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2022)

Armed with a nail gun...
The horror!!


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yep, domestic terrorist, 1/6’er, with a nail gun, now dead.


Yes, you've convinced the forum that your IQ is below
90....but with the above moronic post you've just won
75 and below.

Good Job " Ya Joe "
Now back to busting sticks, cuz you ain't bustin rod anymore.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 11, 2022)

More disgusting domestic terrorist activities . . .








						Liz Cheney slams ‘sickening’ GOP attacks on FBI agents involved with Trump search
					

A number of Republican lawmakers criticized the FBI following news of the search, painting the FBI as politicized and likening it to an authority that would operate in a third-world country.




					thehill.com


----------



## whatithink (Aug 11, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Armed with a nail gun...
> The horror!!


And an AR-15 - he was obviously unhinged TBF.

As an aside, a carpenter from Northern Ireland once showed me how to take a nail gun and fire nails from across the room into a concrete wall ... as he said, there was a reason they were illegal in Nothern Ireland during the "troubles" there.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More disgusting domestic terrorist activities . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


criticizing the government is a terrorist activity ?

are Those the new rules ?


----------



## whatithink (Aug 11, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> criticizing the government is a terrorist activity ?
> 
> are Those the new rules ?


yeah, weird take on the "terrorist activities" side, given the article never said that anywhere.

On the other side, the article was criticizing those attacking FBI agents for carrying out their lawful duty, nothing about criticizing government anywhere.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 11, 2022)

whatithink said:


> yeah, weird take on the "terrorist activities" side, given the article never said that anywhere.
> 
> On the other side, the article was criticizing those attacking FBI agents for carrying out their lawful duty, nothing about criticizing government anywhere.


FBI falls under government

the current argument , is that criticizing the most powerful law enforcement agency is dangerous


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 11, 2022)

I wonder if these same rules apply to criticism regarding the Supreme Court”s recent decisions


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> criticizing the government is a terrorist activity ?
> 
> are Those the new rules ?


Death threats and nailgun attacks.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 11, 2022)

espola said:


> Death threats and nailgun attacks.


from republicans lawmakers ?


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> from republicans lawmakers ?


Inspiration --

"Civil war"

"Gut the FBI".

etc.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 11, 2022)

So you have a problem with rhetoric , does this cut both ways?


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> So you have a problem with rhetoric , does this cut both ways?


It's not me that's reacting to the rhetoric.  It's your buddies.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 11, 2022)

espola said:


> It's not me that's reacting to the rhetoric.  It's your buddies.


no surprise you’d wanna exit stage left on this one


----------



## pewpew (Aug 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More disgusting domestic terrorist activities . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I'll just leave this in here"...I'm sure I've heard that somewhere...and.."More disgusting  domestic terrorist activities"



			https://www.cnn.com/2021/04/19/politics/maxine-waters-derek-chauvin-trial/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 12, 2022)

If you say back the blue but hate law enforcement you just might be a trumper.
If you claim to be all about law and order but constantly make excuses for criminal activity you just might be a trumper.
If you claim to be past racism but attack any groups that identify as minority groups you just might be a trumper.
If you chanted lock her up but now say let him be you just might be a trumper.
If you attack law enforcement officers and their families for doing their job you just might be a trumper.
If you only believe one person over all others you just might be a trumper.
trumpers are terrorists.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you say back the blue but hate law enforcement you just might be a trumper.
> If you claim to be all about law and order but constantly make excuses for criminal activity you just might be a trumper.
> If you claim to be past racism but attack any groups that identify as minority groups you just might be a trumper.
> If you chanted lock her up but now say let him be you just might be a trumper.
> ...


You should've just stayed in bed or hit the snooze button 50x....


----------



## whatithink (Aug 12, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> FBI falls under government
> 
> the current argument , is that criticizing the most powerful law enforcement agency is dangerous


They are public servants who, the leadership (1 or 2) aside, stay the same irrespective of changes in government. I know some FBI agents and they are all 100% Rs, but more so 100% law enforcement. They take their jobs seriously and would not be manipulated by some random pol. The article was about criticizing agents doing their job. It didn't even mention that the judge who issued the warrant has received death threats. 

TBH, the warrant is red meat to the Rs and they are all over it for political capital. It was lawfully issued and lawfully executed. If Trump still had documents that he wasn't supposed to have, as is alleged then he's an idiot. That's a felony, because Trump made it a felony while he was the President. If they contain classified docs including nuclear secrets as is now being alleged, then that's beyond idiotic. Hopefully the warrant will be unsealed and the details will come out.


----------



## watfly (Aug 12, 2022)

whatithink said:


> They are public servants who, the leadership (1 or 2) aside, stay the same irrespective of changes in government. I know some FBI agents and they are all 100% Rs, but more so 100% law enforcement. They take their jobs seriously and would not be manipulated by some random pol. The article was about criticizing agents doing their job. It didn't even mention that the judge who issued the warrant has received death threats.
> 
> TBH, the warrant is red meat to the Rs and they are all over it for political capital. It was lawfully issued and lawfully executed. If Trump still had documents that he wasn't supposed to have, as is alleged then he's an idiot. That's a felony, because Trump made it a felony while he was the President. If they contain classified docs including nuclear secrets as is now being alleged, then that's beyond idiotic. Hopefully the warrant will be unsealed and the details will come out.


I'm withholding judgement until we find out what's in the documents. But yeah, if its because of nuclear documents, that's a whole other level of stupid.  We know why Clinton and Comey took classified documents, but if he wasn't trying to cover something up why would he take nuclear documents?  (not that a cover up or CYA is an acceptable reason or rationale).


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2022)

watfly said:


> I'm withholding judgement until we find out what's in the documents. But yeah, if its because of nuclear documents, that's a whole other level of stupid.  We know why Clinton and Comey took classified documents, but if he wasn't trying to cover something up why would he take nuclear documents?  (not that a cover up or CYA is an acceptable reason or rationale).


TS/SCI means Top Secret/Sensitive Comparted Infomation, subjects that are only intended to be disclosed to a restricted list of people.  That category is usually attached to information that is not only secret, but the very fact that it exists might be sensitive.  It might be possible, for example, for an adversary to figure out who the mole in his camp is by process of elimination -- "Who knew about this?".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 12, 2022)

espola said:


> TS/SCI means Top Secret/Sensitive Comparted Infomation, subjects that are only intended to be disclosed to a restricted list of people.  That category is usually attached to information that is not only secret, but the very fact that it exists might be sensitive.  It might be possible, for example, for an adversary to figure out who the mole in his camp is by process of elimination -- "Who knew about this?".


20 years in prison for just 1 of these alleged crimes and they have boxes full of documents. Plus documents they believe were destroyed.
. . . still ain’t holding my breath.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 20 years in prison for just 1 of these alleged crimes and they have boxes full of documents. Plus documents they believe were destroyed.
> . . . still ain’t holding my breath.


I'm waiting for (but not expecting) retractions and apologies from various t-loyal politicians and local posters.


----------



## watfly (Aug 12, 2022)

Generic search warrant.  No specific mention of nuclear related documents but does state "national defense information".  Not a whole lot of substance to glean other than that.  We shall see what turns up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trumps brown shirts are gathering.


Run!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you say back the blue but hate law enforcement you just might be a trumper.
> If you claim to be all about law and order but constantly make excuses for criminal activity you just might be a trumper.
> If you claim to be past racism but attack any groups that identify as minority groups you just might be a trumper.
> If you chanted lock her up but now say let him be you just might be a trumper.
> ...


Your TDS is really kickin' in.  I love it when Donny T gets you spooled up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 12, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> FBI falls under government
> 
> the current argument , is that criticizing the most powerful law enforcement agency is dangerous


Like trump I’m sure you will fight this til the bitter end, whatever that might be, and I don’t blame you! I mean really, he’s yo dog, oh wait dogs don’t like the donald. He’s your boy, no that doesn’t sound right either, on more than one front. He is no doubt your dear leader, the “chosen one”, your idol, your David Koresh, your Jim Jones! The maga manifesto, the donald like, Do and Ti, all in on leading you down the primrose path, well their’s was actually a monastic path so quite the opposite of the teachings of the donald, in search of heaven’s gate! In the maga version I’m sure it’s full of pussy to grab, small businesses to cheat, young women to molest (Epstein in tow), golden chandeliers and showers with only the need of rubes to fleece like yourself!


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like trump I’m sure you will fight this til the bitter end, whatever that might be, and I don’t blame you! I mean really, he’s yo dog, oh wait dogs don’t like the donald. He’s your boy, no that doesn’t sound right either, on more than one front. He is no doubt your dear leader, the “chosen one”, your idol, your David Koresh, your Jim Jones! The maga manifesto, the donald like, Do and Ti, all in on leading you down the primrose path, well their’s was actually a monastic path so quite the opposite of the teachings of the donald, in search of heaven’s gate! In the maga version I’m sure it’s full of pussy to grab, small businesses to cheat, young women to molest (Epstein in tow), golden chandeliers and showers with only the need of rubes to fleece like yourself!



Trump”s superpower is his ability to make his haters , detractors, political enemies , etc act just like him


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Trump”s superpower is his ability to make his haters , detractors, political enemies , etc act just like him


Except Husker's not a billionaire.  He's just the forum clown.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like trump I’m sure you will fight this til the bitter end, whatever that might be, and I don’t blame you! I mean really, he’s yo dog, oh wait dogs don’t like the donald. He’s your boy, no that doesn’t sound right either, on more than one front. He is no doubt your dear leader, the “chosen one”, your idol, your David Koresh, your Jim Jones! The maga manifesto, the donald like, Do and Ti, all in on leading you down the primrose path, well their’s was actually a monastic path so quite the opposite of the teachings of the donald, in search of heaven’s gate! In the maga version I’m sure it’s full of pussy to grab, small businesses to cheat, young women to molest (Epstein in tow), golden chandeliers and showers with only the need of rubes to fleece like yourself!


The ramblings of a moron...a pathetically sick moron.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Trump”s superpower is his ability to make his haters , detractors, political enemies , etc act just like him


Totally backward.  Those most likely to act just like t are his most ardent supporters, from citizens who are your neighbors to politicians seeking his support, from Marjorie Taylor Green to our own Marjorie Taylor Grace.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 12, 2022)

espola said:


> Totally backward.  Those most likely to act just like t are his most ardent supporters, from citizens who are your neighbors to politicians seeking his support, from Marjorie Taylor Green to our own Marjorie Taylor Grace.


I don’t expect someone irrational and engaged in it to agree


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> I don’t expect someone irrational and engaged in it to agree


q.e.d.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 12, 2022)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


insightful


----------



## whatithink (Aug 12, 2022)

watfly said:


> I'm withholding judgement until we find out what's in the documents. But yeah, if its because of nuclear documents, that's a whole other level of stupid.  We know why Clinton and Comey took classified documents, but if he wasn't trying to cover something up why would he take nuclear documents?  (not that a cover up or CYA is an acceptable reason or rationale).


This strikes me as odd TBH. He had taken docs he shouldn't have, was asked for them back, eventually returned some, was asked for the rest quietly via back channels for some time, didn't return them, until eventually they were retrieved legally using a search warrant. We know some of them had various levels of security classifications, but we don't and will probably never know the contents because ... you know, security classifications. The irony is that Trump made taking and keeping government docs a felony, so apparently he thought that shouldn't happen and if it did, whoever did it should be prosecuted more egregiously than previously. 

So, what are you withholding judgement on? He broke the law and was given multiple opportunities to rectify it but just didn't. Should he be allowed to just continue to break the law? Does it not matter if he breaks the law? Does it only matter if its some laws, and if so, which ones?

I think the whole thing is stupid & idiotic, not least as Trump was notorious for not reading docs, so why TF would he wander off into the sunset with boxes of the stuff!!!


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2022)

whatithink said:


> This strikes me as odd TBH. He had taken docs he shouldn't have, was asked for them back, eventually returned some, was asked for the rest quietly via back channels for some time, didn't return them, until eventually they were retrieved legally using a search warrant. We know some of them had various levels of security classifications, but we don't and will probably never know the contents because ... you know, security classifications. The irony is that Trump made taking and keeping government docs a felony, so apparently he thought that shouldn't happen and if it did, whoever did it should be prosecuted more egregiously than previously.
> 
> So, what are you withholding judgement on? He broke the law and was given multiple opportunities to rectify it but just didn't. Should he be allowed to just continue to break the law? Does it not matter if he breaks the law? Does it only matter if its some laws, and if so, which ones?
> 
> I think the whole thing is stupid & idiotic, not least as Trump was notorious for not reading docs, so why TF would he wander off into the sunset with boxes of the stuff!!!


maybe he was trying to catch up on his homework


----------



## whatithink (Aug 12, 2022)

espola said:


> maybe he was trying to catch up on his homework


or he thought there was going to be another toilet paper shortage, given his habit of flushing official docs


----------



## watfly (Aug 12, 2022)

whatithink said:


> So, what are you withholding judgement on?


IDK just that silly American concept called innocent until proven guilty.  We've had many examples of politicians taking classified documents without prosecution.  I already have not voted, nor will I ever vote for him, so that judgement is final, but there is potentially the issue of selective prosecution.  Releasing the affidavit that is the basis for the warrant would be helpful.  Hopefully its not another Steele dossier.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 12, 2022)

20 Things The Feds Probably Planted During Their Trump Raid
					

We won't know what the FBI found at Trump's domicile until somebody leaks it to the media as part of a calculated, pre-election info-op.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 12, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> 20 Things The Feds Probably Planted During Their Trump Raid
> 
> 
> We won't know what the FBI found at Trump's domicile until somebody leaks it to the media as part of a calculated, pre-election info-op.
> ...


Coocoo


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Coocoo


Before you wet your diaper , it’s satire


----------



## whatithink (Aug 12, 2022)

watfly said:


> IDK just that silly American concept called innocent until proven guilty.  We've had many examples of politicians taking classified documents without prosecution.  I already have not voted, nor will I ever vote for him, so that judgement is final, but there is potentially the issue of selective prosecution.  Releasing the affidavit that is the basis for the warrant would be helpful.  Hopefully its not another Steele dossier.


They gave him a receipt for the government docs they confiscated that he had taken. Taking government documents is a crime. That doesn't mean he'll get prosecuted, but you or I would - and all the other pols should be too, although it was a misdemeanor before Trump made it a felony. Carry on though.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 12, 2022)

Typical trumper








						'Aspiring Proud Boy' who told his probation officer he was handing out Bibles on January 6 is sentenced to 4 months in prison on Capitol riot charge
					

Prosecutors said Bryan Betancur twice lied to his probation officer about his whereabouts in order to join Proud Boys at violent rallies.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## pewpew (Aug 13, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like trump I’m sure you will fight this til the bitter end, whatever that might be, and I don’t blame you! I mean really, he’s yo dog, oh wait dogs don’t like the donald. He’s your boy, no that doesn’t sound right either, on more than one front. He is no doubt your dear leader, the “chosen one”, your idol, your David Koresh, your Jim Jones! The maga manifesto, the donald like, Do and Ti, all in on leading you down the primrose path, well their’s was actually a monastic path so quite the opposite of the teachings of the donald, in search of heaven’s gate! In the maga version I’m sure it’s full of pussy to grab, small businesses to cheat, young women to molest (Epstein in tow), golden chandeliers and showers with only the need of rubes to fleece like yourself!


Try switching to decaf...


----------



## pewpew (Aug 13, 2022)

If there were in fact boxes and boxes of classified documents, what does that say about those in charge who waited all this time to go after them? Some real Keystone Cops right there at DOJ.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2022)

pewpew said:


> If there were in fact boxes and boxes of classified documents, what does that say about those in charge who waited all this time to go after them? Some real Keystone Cops right there at DOJ.


They asked nice I believe 3 times over the last few months . . . but of course alt right media doesn’t truly inform you, obviously.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2022)

Republicans are funny as f*ck... not funny ha-ha, funny WTF.
- Hillary has to be investigated! Her emails!
- FBI raid on Donald Trump is an attack on Democracy! Who cares about the 15 boxes of documents!
- Democrats: Defund abusive police forces and de-militarize them
- Republicans NO!! Defund the FBI now that they went after our guy! But we support law enforcement... EXCEPT when it's us that broke the law, or we lose an election. Then we can do whatever we want and project our criminality onto Democrats. Only Democrats break laws, we're perfect!
- Democrats - Protect democracy and the right to vote!
- Republicans - NO that gives Democrats power! Power grab! Waaaaah!

So done. If you believe in the rule of law, remember this. HIllary sat through MONTHS of depositions, did not lie, and handed over everything. The (Republican) DOJ did not charge her due to insufficient evidence of a crime. Trump took 15 (!!) boxes of classified material to his Mar-a-Lago resort, didn't comply with NARA, and the FBI had to intervene. He had no intention of complying with laws, and did not cooperate. 

You cannot be pro-law, and anti-law at the same time. You cannot have this double-standard of 'when a Democrat does it, it's bad, and when a Republican does it and gets investigated, TYRANNY!!".

Sit the fuck down.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 13, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republicans are funny as f*ck... not funny ha-ha, funny WTF.
> - Hillary has to be investigated! Her emails!
> - FBI raid on Donald Trump is an attack on Democracy! Who cares about the 15 boxes of documents!
> - Democrats: Defund abusive police forces and de-militarize them
> ...




Let it all out !

we are here for you man


----------



## crush (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2022)

From the Washington Post Aug.8,2022

In January, the National Archives and Records Administration retrieved 15 boxes of documents and other items from Mar-a-Lago that Archives officials said should have been turned over when Trump left the White House.

The inventory of unclassified items in the boxes that were recovered earlier this year from Mar-a-Lago is roughly 100 pages long, according to a person familiar with that document.* Descriptions of items that were improperly taken to Mar-a-Lago include a cocktail napkin, a phone list, charts, slide decks, letters, memos, maps, talking points, a birthday dinner menu, schedules and more, *this person said, speaking on the condition of anonymity to discuss details of the ongoing investigation.

 Trump advisers have denied any bad intent, saying the boxes contained mementos from his presidency.

A sitting president is the top classification authority in the government, giving that person far more leeway than most government employees in deciding what is and isn’t classified.


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> From the Washington Post Aug.8,2022
> 
> In January, the National Archives and Records Administration retrieved 15 boxes of documents and other items from Mar-a-Lago that Archives officials said should have been turned over when Trump left the White House.
> 
> ...


You really need to keep up on the news.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2022)

espola said:


> You really need to keep up on the news.


You should do the same...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They asked nice I believe 3 times over the last few months . . . but of course alt right media doesn’t truly inform you, obviously.


The strained logic of a dip shit....obviously.


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You should do the same...


The article you quoted is an update to a WaPo article that first appeared in February.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/02/07/trump-records-mar-a-lago/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2022)

espola said:


> The article you quoted is an update to a WaPo article that first appeared in February.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/02/07/trump-records-mar-a-lago/


Yes.
So.......?


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes.
> So.......?


"Trump advisers have denied any bad intent, saying the boxes contained mementos from his presidency. "

Are you sticking with that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 14587


The Rosenberg ring stole nuclear weapons secrets and sold them to the Soviets.  T can't be accused of that because the Soviet Union no longer exists.


----------



## watfly (Aug 13, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republicans are funny as f*ck... not funny ha-ha, funny WTF.
> - Hillary has to be investigated! Her emails!
> - FBI raid on Donald Trump is an attack on Democracy! Who cares about the 15 boxes of documents!
> - Democrats: Defund abusive police forces and de-militarize them
> ...


Buck up, lil' camper you live in California, a leftist's utopia.  Republican's have little to no impact on you except to stir up your emotions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2022)

watfly said:


> Buck up, lil' camper you live in California, a leftist's utopia.  Republican's have little to no impact on you except to stir up your emotions.


I should have switched out the term Republicans for trumpist as I know many Republicans that despise trump for what he has done to, first off America and secondly the Republican Party. trumpist are mostly scum, Republicans are Americans.


----------



## watfly (Aug 13, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I should have switched out the term Republicans for trumpist as I know many Republicans that despise trump for what he has done to, first off America and secondly the Republican Party. trumpist are mostly scum, Republicans are Americans.


Stay out of East County, or at least Santee and Lakeside and you should be OK.


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I should have switched out the term Republicans for trumpist as I know many Republicans that despise trump for what he has done to, first off America and secondly the Republican Party. trumpist are mostly scum, Republicans are Americans.


T should just declare the formation of a new party with himself as Exalted Ruler for Life and allow Republicans to decide if they want to join it or to rescue the remnants of what they once had.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 14, 2022)

watfly said:


> Stay out of East County, or at least Santee and Lakeside and you should be OK.


Hey wait! I golf, fish, hike, ride and hangout with a lot of those scumbags out there! But they always behave around me.


----------



## crush (Aug 14, 2022)

I want to share how Crush became a Trumper and a supporter of the Trump Train and according to the OP, a terrorist. Man, I can't catch a break. Monster Vampire Freaks wanted me dead before I was born. I was not a Trumper before he became President. I was neutral and 100% sitting on my fence chirping away at how great life was, lol!!!  It was almost 6 years ago. Trump came across to me as arrogant, a playboy with all the hot girls and I was turned off by that but also a little jealous....lol, He also got $200,000,000 to start his biz career and I guess I was envious because I got kicked out of foster care after I turned 18 with no start up money. I did like his toughness and he played the game well, was successful and built the Trump brand and killed it on the NBC show. He was not bought or bribed and he paid his fair share to play politics.  He never went to the Island to get blackmailed. I did not vote in any elections and I was not into politics before he ran. I 100% thought and even bet that HRC was going to win as first lady to break the Glass Ceiling. My wife said 100% t was going to win and I laughed at her. We were going to church every Sunday at 10am unless my dd had a soccer match. Church was not happy and warned me the pitfalls of missing church and not paying tithe. I didn't care about anything except God, my family and then work and I was doing a gr8t doing with all three with great excellence and fairness until Trump the Chump pulled off the upset. My old church had a big split over pay and who they wanted to follow and what side of politics you were on. It was crazy. The biz life became evil in 2017 and that was insane. Soccer was even worse and all three of these pillars in my life smacked me off my fence. I was then dragged by a wild horse until I found rope to cut me loose. I was down and out and dusted the dirt off and made a heroic come back only to see The Rona kick me in the nuts so hard that it almost destroyed any manhood left in me. I got up on my knees and prayed to God Almighty to please help and let me tell of you, 100% I got help from The Boss. I won't share because you guy won't believe me. I gave t a chance just like I did Reagan, The Bush Father & Son team, the Clintons and The Obamas. I did not give Joe and Hunter a chance because 100% they cheated on us and our country. After t won, I gave him a chance and he started to make me see him differently and I listen to his speech where he says his administrations #1 job is "TO ERADICATE HUMAN AND SEX TRAFFICKING."  He got the Court the way I wanted for the kidsakes and that is all I care about and that makes me a crazy Trumper.  All hell broke loose and here we are 6 years later. No one is talking jab on here. No one is talking about Ukraine. Nope, they only talk about how t needs to found guilty of something so he can never run for office again and time is running out. Last part of the chess match between two Master Chess Players. Checkmate was already called but the losing side is hoping for a misstep or dumb move by the best Master Chess Player of all time. The GOAT of Life never loses. This my Sunday Testimonial. I can say three of my dear Lib Frens are now 100% Independent. Now is not the time to go (D) or (R). It's only, "We The People." Please share where your at, I would love to see how everyone else is doing. God Bless you all!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 14, 2022)

espola said:


> "Trump advisers have denied any bad intent, saying the boxes contained mementos from his presidency. "
> 
> Are you sticking with that?


I'll let our courts determine the validity of of the statement.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 14, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hey wait! I golf, fish, hike, ride and hangout with a lot of those scumbags out there! But they always behave around me.


Ironic isn't it?
What a douche bag.


----------



## watfly (Aug 14, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hey wait! I golf, fish, hike, ride and hangout with a lot of those scumbags out there! But they always behave around me.


Oh, my bad, I thought you we're trying to avoid me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 14, 2022)

Terrorism for fun and profit!








						Some Capitol rioters try to profit from their Jan. 6 crimes
					

Facing prison time and dire personal consequences for storming the U.S. Capitol , some Jan. 6 defendants are trying to profit from their participation in the deadly riot, using it as a platform to drum up cash, promote business endeavors and boost social media profiles.




					apnews.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Terrorism for fun and profit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zzzzzzz


----------



## pewpew (Aug 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They asked nice I believe 3 times over the last few months . . . but of course alt right media doesn’t truly inform you, obviously.


Once again..and it should come as no surprise to any of us here...you fail to realize what an epic fail our current Intel Community has done
..or not done..and that is to take some corrective course of action to the fact that Classified / Top Secret intel has left a secure location and apparently been left just sitting around in boxes. Don't you think they should've been asking "nicely" over a year ago?!?!
Don't bother answering...it was rhetorical.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republicans are funny as f*ck... not funny ha-ha, funny WTF.
> - Hillary has to be investigated! Her emails!
> - FBI raid on Donald Trump is an attack on Democracy! Who cares about the 15 boxes of documents!
> - Democrats: Defund abusive police forces and de-militarize them
> ...


Still haven't switched to de-caf...........


----------



## pewpew (Aug 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I should have switched out the term Republicans for trumpist as I know many Republicans that despise trump for what he has done to, first off America and secondly the Republican Party. trumpist are mostly scum, Republicans are Americans.


And what would you say the Democratic Party has done to/for America?  What euphemisms would you use for them?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2022)

Michael Cohen says Trump likely kept classified documents at Mar-a-Lago as a 'bargaining chip' to avoid any potential jail time
					

Cohen said Trump may have held on to top-secret documents in the hope that he could threaten the US with leaking this information to Russia or Iran.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## crush (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2022)

Everyone knows the poster with the largest font, most bold lettering and wildest, craziest thoughts is the rightest.


----------



## crush (Aug 17, 2022)

*After landslide primary defeat, Liz Cheney announces new anti-Trump group, says she's 'thinking about' WH bid*
*Cheney looks to continue opposition to Trump after losing primary by more than 30 points*

I know a couple guys on here that have already said they will vote for Liz. She is also starting a hate t pac so you can also put some of your $$$ towards her run in 2024. She is all in because her dad is all in. My buddy is having a very hard time trying to convince me he loves Dick and Liz. I have this guy on record telling me how evil Dick was with war and how he hated Liz. Now, he loves them both and would like to see liz be President.....lol, no joke!!!


----------



## Happened again (Aug 17, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Michael Cohen says Trump likely kept classified documents at Mar-a-Lago as a 'bargaining chip' to avoid any potential jail time
> 
> 
> Cohen said Trump may have held on to top-secret documents in the hope that he could threaten the US with leaking this information to Russia or Iran.
> ...


That's right..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2022)

crush said:


> *After landslide primary defeat, Liz Cheney announces new anti-Trump group, says she's 'thinking about' WH bid*
> *Cheney looks to continue opposition to Trump after losing primary by more than 30 points*
> 
> I know a couple guys on here that have already said they will vote for Liz. She is also starting a hate t pac so you can also put some of your $$$ towards her run in 2024. She is all in because her dad is all in. My buddy is having a very hard time trying to convince me he loves Dick and Liz. I have this guy on record telling me how evil Dick was with war and how he hated Liz. Now, he loves them both and would like to see liz be President.....lol, no joke!!!
> ...


Bit of trivia crush, Liz Cheney voted with Trump 93% of the time....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2022)

Happened again said:


> That's right..


Michael Cohen is lower & sleazier than whale shit....


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 17, 2022)

crush said:


> *After landslide primary defeat, Liz Cheney announces new anti-Trump group, says she's 'thinking about' WH bid*
> *Cheney looks to continue opposition to Trump after losing primary by more than 30 points*
> 
> I know a couple guys on here that have already said they will vote for Liz. She is also starting a hate t pac so you can also put some of your $$$ towards her run in 2024. She is all in because her dad is all in. My buddy is having a very hard time trying to convince me he loves Dick and Liz. I have this guy on record telling me how evil Dick was with war and how he hated Liz. Now, he loves them both and would like to see liz be President.....lol, no joke!!!
> ...


oh , another anti -trump pac begging  for money to make anti-trump ads . Good for her, there sure is a lot of competition.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> oh , another anti -trump pac begging  for money to make anti-trump ads . Good for her, there sure is a lot of competition.


Yeah, both of them.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 17, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hey wait!
> I golf ,
> fish ,
> hike,
> ...


Hey Billy Badass.....
Pour yourself another shot
of .......



Courage.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2022)

An ex-president threatening to out FBI agents to his violent rabid base for political purposes. Truth IS stranger than fiction.


			https://www.cnn.com/2022/08/17/politics/trump-release-surveillance-footage-fbi-mar-a-lago/index.html


----------



## Happened again (Aug 17, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Michael Cohen is lower & sleazier than whale shit....


I suspect your sarcasm meter isn't calibrated.  Michael Cohen usually speaks gibberish...


----------



## Happened again (Aug 17, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> An ex-president threatening to out FBI agents to his violent rabid base for political purposes. Truth IS stranger than fiction.
> 
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/08/17/politics/trump-release-surveillance-footage-fbi-mar-a-lago/index.html


not a fan of transparency?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2022)

Happened again said:


> not a fan of transparency?


They are just doing their job. “Back the blue” remember? Will you be ok with their personal info made public?


----------



## crush (Aug 18, 2022)

The last 3 years I have been called moron, stupid, on medication, evil white racist, Trump terrorist, lost my ability to make a buck, sell or buy, blacklisted, blackballed, locked out, force to wear a mask or else and was told to STFU or else. I'm still alive and kicking and learning how to live with less and I mean a lot less. It's been hard, lonely at times but it's what I expected by the fools who took the bait and cheated on us so they could make a buck and win. How much did you have to pay to play? I have never met so many cowards, cheaters, liars and snitches in my life.


----------



## Happened again (Aug 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are just doing their job. “Back the blue” remember? Will you be ok with their personal info made public?


Why would the FBI or other law enforcment entities be afraid of footage being seen by society?  The agents at entrance to the property were on display for the world.  I don't think anyone is asking for names of the agents....what's likely going to shown is the agents going through the undies drawer....great footage for trumpy and his crew to stir up the base.  You don't think that trump is going to leverage this?  They better find something substantial or this may be the biggest miscalculation yet.  The blame will be squarely on the other side of the aisle if this puts your (our) worst nightmare back on stage.  Better hope the other grand juries find something that sticks and keeps him off any type of national ticket.


----------



## crush (Aug 18, 2022)

Happened again said:


> Why would the FBI or other law enforcment entities be afraid of footage being seen by society?  The agents at entrance to the property were on display for the world.  I don't think anyone is asking for names of the agents....what's likely going to shown is the agents going through the undies drawer....great footage for trumpy and his crew to stir up the base.  You don't think that trump is going to leverage this?  They better find something substantial or this may be the biggest miscalculation yet.  The blame will be squarely on the other side of the aisle if this puts your (our) worst nightmare back on stage.  Better hope the other grand juries find something that sticks and keeps him off any type of national ticket.


I'm still shocked nothing is sticking to the wall the last 5 years. I do believe in one of their last desperate moves before all hell breaks loose during Mid terms, they will indict t. They have to now, regardless of what's inside the boxes and what was in t's safe. This is a mystery of all mysteries.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2022)

Happened again said:


> Why would the FBI or other law enforcment entities be afraid of footage being seen by society?  The agents at entrance to the property were on display for the world.  I don't think anyone is asking for names of the agents....what's likely going to shown is the agents going through the undies drawer....great footage for trumpy and his crew to stir up the base.  You don't think that trump is going to leverage this?  They better find something substantial or this may be the biggest miscalculation yet.  The blame will be squarely on the other side of the aisle if this puts your (our) worst nightmare back on stage.  Better hope the other grand juries find something that sticks and keeps him off any type of national ticket.


Some extremist, like the ones that stormed the Capitol building, think we are at war and those agents are the enemy.


----------



## Happened again (Aug 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some extremist, like the ones that stormed the Capitol building, think we are at war and those agents are the enemy.


are they the only extremist who think they are at war with the establishment?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2022)

Happened again said:


> are they the only extremist who think they are at war with the establishment?


Does the existence of say ISIS make it more acceptable to have our own domestic terror groups? Is that how you attempt to convince yourself the crimes committed by people you agree with are ok? Sounds like you feel we are at war as well or long for it.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does the existence of say ISIS make it more acceptable to have our own domestic terror groups? Is that how you attempt to convince yourself the crimes committed by people you agree with are ok? Sounds like you feel we are at war as well or long for it.


you avoided the question , no surprise


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> you avoided the question , no surprise


How’s that? Was the question a pointed one on your part? Sorry, not sure what you were pointing at.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2022)

January 6, 2021
Approx.2000 idiots entered the capitol and about 900 have been charged.
Apparently there are some who can't sleep at night worrying about this band of morons.
Those same pantywaists are attempting to blame 1/2 the country for the acts of a few.
Guilt by association would explain the idiocy of those proclamations and the idiocy of those who post such nonsense...

Hey Daffy, I'd tell you to stop acting stupid, but you're not acting...


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> January 6, 2021
> Approx.2000 idiots entered the capitol and about 900 have been charged.
> Apparently there are some who can't sleep at night worrying about this band of morons.
> Those same pantywaists are attempting to blame 1/2 the country for the acts of a few.
> ...


1/2 the country?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2022)

espola said:


> 1/2 the country?


Generally, that's about how party lines break down... regardless of a few % points, you're okay with 'guilt by association'?
Joe Biden received 51.3% of the vote in 2020. Approx. 81,269,000 votes. Trump received 74,216,000 votes.


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Generally, that's about how party lines break down... regardless of a few % points, you're okay with 'guilt by association'?
> Joe Biden received 51.3% of the vote in 2020. Approx. 81,269,000 votes. Trump received 74,216,000 votes.
> 
> View attachment 14619


Nowhere near half the country think the Capitol riot was a good thing.  You'll be lucky to get a third.


----------



## Happened again (Aug 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does the existence of say ISIS make it more acceptable to have our own domestic terror groups? Is that how you attempt to convince yourself the crimes committed by people you agree with are ok? Sounds like you feel we are at war as well or long for it.


wut are you talking about?  You can't even figure out that someone agrees with the basis of your statement but then adds to it.  ISIS?  at war?  wut TF?

We are not at war, don't be like some football player who says they are going into battle...sounds stoopid.  Trespassing on government property is not the declaration of war.  Based on your rather dim logic, we were at war in Portland when the federal building was under seige for days on end.  Remember that?  Remember when black bloc antifa would set fire to the building, blockade the door and hope agents inside would burn to death.


----------



## Happened again (Aug 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How’s that? Was the question a pointed one on your part? Sorry, not sure what you were pointing at.


Let's ask it again...pretty simple really:  You can say and leave it at that....and you can say yes and identify other extremist groups who feel like they are at war...Or you can just kinda be lost.

*"are they the only extremist who think they are at war with the establishment?"*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2022)

Happened again said:


> Let's ask it again...pretty simple really:  You can say and leave it at that....and you can say yes and identify other extremist groups who feel like they are at war...Or you can just kinda be lost.
> 
> *"are they the only extremist who think they are at war with the establishment?"*


Probably not. There are many militia groups in America that want to destroy it, just like trumpers.


----------



## Happened again (Aug 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Probably not. There are many militia groups in America that want to destroy it, just like trumpers.


There is a militia group called trumpers?  is there a trumper manifesto these people live by --the french fry manifesto?


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2022)

Happened again said:


> There is a militia group called trumpers?  is there a trumper manifesto these people live by --the french fry manifesto?


Congratulations -- you have now qualified for the useless bin.


----------



## crush (Aug 19, 2022)

Happened again said:


> wut are you talking about?  You can't even figure out that someone agrees with the basis of your statement but then adds to it.  ISIS?  at war?  wut TF?
> 
> We are not at war, don't be like some football player who says they are going into battle...sounds stoopid.  Trespassing on government property is not the declaration of war.  Based on your rather dim logic, we were at war in Portland when the federal building was under seige for days on end.  Remember that?  Remember when black bloc antifa would set fire to the building, blockade the door and hope agents inside would burn to death.


My Lib Pal, who was anti war his whole life and 100% against the Iraq war, is now a war hawk and loves Liz. He keeps egging on the right ringers that some call Trumps Militia.......lol! Dude knows all the stats in the Russia v Ukraine war and now is trying to get the Trump Militia to take on Antifa, IRS, FBI and other groups. I heard John Durham is investigating the same FBI agents that raided t's place. The judge who signed off on the siege at Mar a Lago also worked with Epstein, WHO was working Dr. Gates the Vaccine man and Fake meat producer and were finding out and had meet ups Dr. Fraud. Gates wife left him because of his addictions to the Islands. 137 plane rides to the islands for a guy named Bill. t never went to the honey pot island where you get filmed, bribed and blackmailed all in one weekend. Let's remember that none of this was about the Election or plandemic. This was and still is about saving children and then cleaning up the evil that has plagued our nation and world for thousands of years. TGIFF!!! I know a local Trump group that is not Militia and stand for one thing, being Honest, Open and Transparent. Show the whole Truth and nothing but the Truth, so help you _______________________________!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2022)

espola said:


> Nowhere near half the country think the Capitol riot was a good thing.  You'll be lucky to get a third.


WTF?
I never said 1/2 the country supported the riot. I think it's a less than 1 in 10...
Morons from the left are blaming and denigrating all Republicans as evil...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Probably not. There are many militia groups in America that want to destroy it, just like trumpers.


Daffy! Please list the _*"many militia groups in America that want to destroy it". *_
And site your sources ya wanker.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> WTF?
> I never said 1/2 the country supported the riot. I think it's a less than 1 in 10...
> Morons from the left are blaming and denigrating all Republicans as evil...


In most polls, support for the Capitol riot has consistently won about half or more of Republicans.  Maybe things have changed a little now that t has been shown to be such a crook as a result of the Maralago warrant.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2022)

espola said:


> In most polls, support for the Capitol riot has consistently won more than half the Republicans.  Maybe things have changed a little now that t has been shown to be such a crook as a result of the Maralago warrant.


"Legitimate political discourse" -- Republican National Committee.









						G.O.P. Declares Jan. 6 Attack ‘Legitimate Political Discourse’
					

The Republican National Committee voted to censure Representatives Liz Cheney and Adam Kinzinger for participating in the inquiry into the deadly riot at the Capitol.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Happened again (Aug 19, 2022)

espola said:


> Congratulations -- you have now qualified for the useless bin.


Ha...luv it. A man of few words - resort to ridicule when stumped with the most simplest of humor.  you and trumpy have more in common than you care to admit.


----------



## watfly (Aug 19, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> WTF?
> I never said 1/2 the country supported the riot. I think it's a less than 1 in 10...
> Morons from the left are blaming and denigrating all Republicans as evil...


I don't know who coined the term that Republicans think the Democrats are wrong and the Democrats think the Repuplicans are evil, but that concept seems to be reinforced on a daily basis in the media and these forums.

I guess when you can't compete on most policies you have to villify the other side.









						Young Democrats more likely to despise the other party
					

37% of Democrats wouldn't befriend someone who voted for the other party.




					www.axios.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2022)

espola said:


> In most polls, support for the Capitol riot has consistently won about half or more of Republicans.  Maybe things have changed a little now that t has been shown to be such a crook as a result of the Maralago warrant.


I don't know anyone in support of the "Capitol Riot".
Most of the people I speak with regarding Jan 6th believe those that broke the law should be held responsible.
As much as you and many on the left would like to find Trump guilty of something, anything, so far nothing.
The Democrats have been trying ti impeach him since before he was sworn in.
Time will tell...but to proclaim Republicans are evil is naive, idiotic, asinine, brainless and absurd.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't know anyone in support of the "Capitol Riot".
> Most of the people I speak with regarding Jan 6th believe those that broke the law should be held responsible.
> As much as you and many on the left would like to find Trump guilty of something, anything, so far nothing.
> The Democrats have been trying ti impeach him since before he was sworn in.
> Time will tell...but to proclaim Republicans are evil is naive, idiotic, asinine, brainless and absurd.


Open your eyes.


----------



## Happened again (Aug 19, 2022)

espola said:


> Open your eyes.


cool words.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 19, 2022)

espola said:


> In most polls, support for the Capitol riot has consistently won about half or more of Republicans.  Maybe things have changed a little now that t has been shown to be such a crook as a result of the Maralago warrant.



YOU LIE !

The ONLY support was from the FBI and ANTIFA on Jan 6th.

And the Mar-a-Lago RAID was to SEIZE documents that would
prove Russia,Russia,Russia - Ukraine - Jan 6th were all orchestrated
thru/by the FB(LIE).

If you have the " Spine " ... look at the Lawsuit.

gov.uscourts.flsd.610157.1.0.pdf (courtlistener.com)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2022)

watfly said:


> I don't know who coined the term that Republicans think the Democrats are wrong and the Democrats think the Repuplicans are evil, but that concept seems to be reinforced on a daily basis in the media and these forums.
> 
> I guess when you can't compete on most policies you have to villify the other side.
> 
> ...


America’s problems aren’t partisan there is more than enough blame to go around on all sides. Also things are never as bad or good as we are told to believe they are.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 19, 2022)

espola said:


> Congratulations -- you have now qualified for the useless bin.


Did you welcome him with open arms when he found you down at the bottom?


----------



## pewpew (Aug 19, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some extremist, like the ones that stormed the Capitol building, think we are at war and those agents are the enemy.


I won't argue with you that those who were there on Jan. 6th were a bunch of idiots. 
But what do you call the "extremists" like BLM of Antifa when they roll up with pallets of bricks, rocks, and frozen water bottles to throw
at police officers? Or are they just considered "peaceful protesters"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2022)

espola said:


> Open your eyes.


By opening my eyes will I be able to ascertain that all Republicans are evil and they should all be prosecuted and jailed?
Have another box of wine and then go sleep this off...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2022)

pewpew said:


> I won't argue with you that those who were there on Jan. 6th were a bunch of idiots.
> But what do you call the "extremists" like BLM of Antifa when they roll up with pallets of bricks, rocks, and frozen water bottles to throw
> at police officers? Or are they just considered "peaceful protesters"


Unfortunately you've stumped Daffy with that...
You won't hear anything intelligent back from him.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> By opening my eyes will I be able to ascertain that all Republicans are evil and they should all be prosecuted and jailed?
> Have another box of wine and then go sleep this off...


Who said all Republicans are evil?  Just the MAGA crowd and some hangers-on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2022)

pewpew said:


> I won't argue with you that those who were there on Jan. 6th were a bunch of idiots.
> But what do you call the "extremists" like BLM of Antifa when they roll up with pallets of bricks, rocks, and frozen water bottles to throw
> at police officers? Or are they just considered "peaceful protesters"


Criminal activity is just that and those involved should have their day in court. Trump’s day now seems inevitable.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2022)

espola said:


> Who said all Republicans are evil?  Just the MAGA crowd and some hangers-on.


I know a lot of republicans, San Diego, Arizona and Texas are full of them. The majority were pro-trump for various reasons, were. The tax break types were the first to move on. Most of the manual labor types are still clinging to hope.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know a lot of republicans, San Diego, Arizona and Texas are full of them. The majority were pro-trump for various reasons, were. The tax break types were the first to move on. Most of the manual labor types are still clinging to hope.


I see occasional posts on FB pages centered on my old neighborhoods.  For some, t is like a religious leader.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 19, 2022)

espola said:


> Open your eyes.


How about YOU open your eyes Magoo.

gov.uscourts.flsd.610157.1.0.pdf (courtlistener.com)


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 19, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know a lot of republicans, San Diego, Arizona and Texas are full of them. The majority were pro-trump for various reasons, were. The tax break types were the first to move on. Most of the manual labor types are still clinging to hope.


You are not a Republican. That is clear.
You are not Honest. That is also clear.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2022)

espola said:


> Who said all Republicans are evil?  Just the MAGA crowd and some hangers-on.


Open your eyes...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2022)

Such a great pick for POTUS. Really made America great again. Trumpers are terrorist and, including the donald with the rest of maga nation, are the greatest threat to Americans, America and the American way of life.








						Trump’s possession of intelligence documents raises fears for national security
					

The revelation that former President Trump had some of the nation’s most closely guarded forms of intelligence at his Florida home is renewing questions over the potentially grave risks to U.S. nat…




					thehill.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Such a great pick for POTUS. Really made America great again. Trumpers are terrorist and, including the donald with the rest of maga nation, are the greatest threat to Americans, America and the American way of life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only a moron would claim 74,000,000 Americans are terrorist...congratulations on your continuing quest to erase all doubt...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2022)

Former president Donald Trump said he would issue full pardons and a government apology to rioters who stormed the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021, and violently attacked law enforcement to stop the democratic transfer of power.
“I mean full pardons with an apology to many,” he told conservative radio host Wendy Bell on Thursday morning.


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Former president Donald Trump said he would issue full pardons and a government apology to rioters who stormed the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021, and violently attacked law enforcement to stop the democratic transfer of power.
> “I mean full pardons with an apology to many,” he told conservative radio host Wendy Bell on Thursday morning.


Above quote would be the actions of a Kind " Soul ".

Below is the True meaning of what the Country witnessed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565512389159706632


----------



## crush (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 14, 2022)

Remember Colonel Vindman the whistleblower. He's asking all the sheep on here for a favor. Dude is from Ukraine and has a twin bro. This is insane!!


----------



## crush (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 17, 2022)

"My fellow Americans.........


----------



## crush (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 21, 2022)

We have to encourage the questioning of authority. In fact, Benjamin Franklin said “It is the first responsibility of every citizen to question authority.” We have to understand that truth is not decreed from mountain tops, but rather it is discovered from rigorous evaluation and relentless testing. Social media has optimized our world around speed and decisiveness, which can have its advantages in certain situations, but that doesn’t necessarily ensure we always get the right answers on the first few tries.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 21, 2022)

10/10/2022

PayPal published a new policy towards the end of last week that was set to go into practice in November. Companies do this all the time and there is never any fanfare. But this policy update was quite different.
PayPal explicitly stated that they would target anyone “sending, posting, or publication of any messages, content, or materials” that “promote misinformation.” How would they do this? The company would deduct $2,500 from your PayPal account if they deemed you were in violation.
Unbelievable.
To ensure that we have no misunderstanding here, let me break this down in the most simple terms. A private company was prepared to financially penalize their customers if they posted any message on the internet that the company believed was “misinformation.” 
Naturally, the internet had a field day with this. The backlash was loud and swift. Everyone from Elon Musk to former PayPal President David Marcus spoke out against this egregious encroachment on personal freedom, individual liberties, and free speech.
This kind of lunacy from a corporation reminded me of the George Orwell line from 1984:
“The ideal set up by the Party was something huge, terrible, and glittering—a world of steel and concrete, of monstrous machines and terrifying weapons—a nation of warriors and fanatics, marching forward in perfect unity, all thinking the same thoughts and shouting the same slogans, perpetually working, fighting, triumphing, persecuting—three hundred million people all with the same face.” - George Orwell


----------



## crush (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 23, 2022)

I know 99% of you hate me and Trump. I truly understand why. I tried to warn all of you 3+ years ago. You will all love the ending of this movie but you must go through hell to get to heaven. You all have brainwashed. I was as well, I just got my head cleaned b4 all of you. Don't believe the fake news. God wins and God will never be mocked!!!


----------



## crush (Oct 23, 2022)

Donald J. Trump
@realDonaldTrump
·2h

*"Who is going to enter the Trump Quicksand? Many have tried, leaving permanently damaged, or never to be heard from again!" T*


----------



## crush (Oct 31, 2022)

Classic Kid Rock!








						Kid Rock Gives Bill Maher a Giant Cardboard Cutout of Mike Lindell
					

Kid Rock Gives Bill Maher a Giant Cardboard Cutout of Mike Lindell  "When the FBI went after him, I'm like you know what? I'm gonna buy some of this guy's sh*t." @ChiefNerd




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2022)

Dave Chappelle leaves SNL audience in stunned silence with Trump monologue
					

This is probably the first time liberals have heard it said like this.




					rumble.com


----------

